# Distillatta 5 gallon bottle



## belandon (Feb 12, 2011)

I was cleaning out an old shed on my farm and found this 5 gallon glass water jug.  I think it belonged to my grandparents and they used it as a terrarium for a while.  It is from Cleveland, Distillata water company.  Any ideas on the age or worth?  It needs a good cleaning but it is in really good condition.


----------



## belandon (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is a close up photo of the text on the bottle.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 12, 2011)

That's got some nice embossing on it! I wouldn't be shocked if it fetched $50, but let's hear some other opinions..[]


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 12, 2011)

Bet you are close Charlie ,might push three figures depending on collector market   .More pics cleaned up ,of lip and bottom would be great .If it was my grandparents i would keep it for sure ! []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi and welcome.
 The company is still in business, you could write them and maybe they could tell you what years they used that bottle type. 
http://www.distillata.com/about.asp

 For a time it looked like there were ACL soda's as well.

 Here was a smaller style that sold.
http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/antique-distillata-water-bottles

 Here is one for sale now. EBAY

 They do make nice terrariums and some people use them for home brewing.


----------



## JayBeck (Feb 13, 2011)

Here are some of the ACL sodas from Distillata. I agree with the $50 value for the water bottle but it may tough to sell at that price especially if shipping is involved.


----------



## JayBeck (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is an earlier embossed crown top Distillata water or soda bottle.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice stuff jay.


----------



## toddrandolph (Feb 13, 2011)

There's a lot of different Distillata bottles, and yes, they are still very much in business. They deliver water to where i work. I haven't seen that particular 4 gallon jug before, and havent seen a couple of those ACL pop bottles either.


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 13, 2011)

150 dollar deposit?!?!

 If the deposit was 150 for the bottle alone (and not the dispensing equipment as well) then I doubt very many of those things were around to begin with (if the deposit was 1.50 that would make more sense).

 That is a nice piece, good find.


----------

